# Fire starter



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

As I was cleaning today,without thought I cleaned out my dryer lint screen and reached over and put the lint in a bag I had tied to the doorknob.We use this when camping or lighting up the fireplace.It's a great easy start and doesn't cost anything...Just a hint:congrat:
One more hint for those "critters" around your garden Stop by your local "Beauty Salon" and get their trash of hairSprinkle it around the outside of your garden and the "human" smell helps keep the critter clear of the area.:congrat:


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

gabbyj310 said:


> As I was cleaning today,without thought I cleaned out my dryer lint screen and reached over and put the lint in a bag I had tied to the doorknob.We use this when camping or lighting up the fireplace.It's a great easy start and doesn't cost anything...Just a hint:congrat:
> One more hint for those "critters" around your garden Stop by your local "Beauty Salon" and get their trash of hairSprinkle it around the outside of your garden and the "human" smell helps keep the critter clear of the area.:congrat:


Great tips!

The best preps IMO are the free ones.

Here's what I do.

Take that lint, stick it in a used TP roll and wrap in press and seal wrap.
When you need it, just unwrap and light!

Practically waterproof and will start easily in most conditions.


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

I save the wax paper inserts from our cereals and toilet paper rolls. Then I cut the wax paper into pieces and wrap the dryer lint in the WAC paper. This wax/lint log then gets stuffed into the TP roll. Our kids use them for our fire pit all the time. -k


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol, OIF ... We posted almost the same reply t the same time! . -k


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

gabbyj310 said:


> As I was cleaning today,without thought I cleaned out my dryer lint screen and reached over and put the lint in a bag I had tied to the doorknob.We use this when camping or lighting up the fireplace.It's a great easy start and doesn't cost anything...Just a hint:congrat:
> One more hint for those "critters" around your garden Stop by your local "Beauty Salon" and get their trash of hairSprinkle it around the outside of your garden and the "human" smell helps keep the critter clear of the area.:congrat:


I keep a bag for our dryer lint too. I stuff it in to the cardboard egg cartons and pour a little melted paraffin on it. After the paraffin hardens I cut them apart and store for the fireplace.

TMI but, we had a terrible time with squirrels and rabbits in our yard. We tried all kinds of ways to get rid of them. What finally worked was urine. I would send Hubby and Son outside in the dark to "pee the perimeter".


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

FYI, careful with dryer lint because many fabrics are treated with fire retardant or made from synthetics. Unlike the old days where most fabrics were wool and cotton, your dryer lint may not burn. I hav tried a number of times and met with failure every time


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

One of the better methods of saturating cotton balls:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I get saw dust from wood shop class, put it in cardboard egg containers from my favorite breakfast haunt and melt candles I get from garage sales to pour over it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have used dryer lint with good success, especially when coated in hand sanitizer, but my preferred method is Vaseline and cotton balls.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I must be wearing the wrong clothes since when I experimented with dryer lint it feel falls short of cotton balls. Rubbed both with vasiline and the dryer lint burned up faster and didn't seem as hot.


----------



## Frost (Nov 8, 2012)

Question. 
magnesium fire starters
Vs 
Flint and steel.

In ragards to the lint.
Lint and paraffin wax.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Be careful with the hair in the garden. You could be inviting critters into your garden. My mother has always trimmed my dad's hair on the back patio and let the hair settle in the garden. When the weather warmed up she started noticing more rats, scrub jays and possums. It turns out they were attracted to the hair that had been left in the garden. They were coming to collect it for burrows and nests. She stopped trimming dad's hair outside from that point on. That and her dogs had started eating the clumps of white curly hair.


----------



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

heres the hand sanitizer, in the dark. Careful as in the light you cant see flame, but its hot


----------



## FromTheFuture (Dec 9, 2012)

I rub petroleum jelly into my lint. I'll also coat the toilet paper roll with it. It is beneficial when trying to start fire in the rain.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

you can also make Char cloth or Char cord. I am going to try making some. there are plenty of Videos on it on youtube.

Also I am looking at trying to make a Fire piston

http://www.practicalsurvivor.com/charcloth

Fire piston


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ridgerunner said:


> you can also make Char cloth or Char cord. I am going to try making some. there are plenty of Videos on it on youtube.
> 
> Also I am looking at trying to make a Fire piston
> 
> ...


My DH wants me to add a fire piston to our preps. He doesn't have the skills to make one and I don't have the time with Roo on my hip.


----------



## prepper2012 (May 8, 2012)

my fire starters are usually my firesteel and some vaseline soaked cotton balls or dryer lint is great too.


----------

